# A Day In The Life Of A Republican



## zzerru

Joe gets up at 6:00am to prepare his morning coffee. He fills his pot
full of good clean drinking water because some liberal fought for
minimum water quality standards.

 He takes his daily medication with his first swallow of coffee. His
medications are safe to take because some liberal fought to insure
their safety and work as advertised.

 All but $10.00 of his medications are paid for by his employers
medical plan because some liberal union workers fought their
employers for paid medical insurance, now Joe gets it too. He prepares
his morning breakfast, bacon and eggs this day. Joe's bacon is safe to
eat because some liberal fought for laws to regulate the meat packing
industry.

 Joe takes his morning shower reaching for his shampoo; His bottle is
properly labeled with every ingredient and the amount of its contents
because some liberal fought for his right to know what he was putting
on his body and how much it contained. Joe dresses, walks outside and
takes a deep breath. The air he breathes is clean because some tree-
hugging liberal fought for laws to stop industries from polluting our
air.

 He walks to the subway station for his government subsidized ride to
work; it saves him considerable money in parking and transportation
fees. You see, some liberal fought for affordable public
transportation, which gives everyone the opportunity to be a
contributor.

 Joe begins his work day; he has a good job with excellent pay,
medicals benefits, retirement, paid holidays and vacation because some
liberal union members fought and died for these working standards.
Joe's employer pays these standards because Joe's employer doesn't
want his employees to call the union.

 If Joe is hurt on the job or becomes unemployed he'll get a worker
compensation or unemployment check because some liberal didn't think
he should loose his home because of his temporary misfortune.

 It's noon time, Joe needs to make a Bank Deposit so he can pay some
bills. Joe's deposit is federally insured by the FSLIC because some
liberal wanted to protect Joe's money from unscrupulous bankers who
ruined the banking system before the depression.

 Joe has to pay his Fannie Mae underwritten Mortgage and his below
market federal student loan because some stupid liberal decided that
Joe and the government would be better off if he was educated and
earned more money over his lifetime.

 Joe is home from work, he plans to visit his father this evening at
his farm home in the country. He gets in his car for the drive to
dad's; his car is among the safest in the world because some liberal
fought for car safety standards.

 He arrives at his boyhood home. He was the third generation to live
in the house financed by Farmers Home Administration because bankers
didn't want to make rural loans. The house didn't have electric until
some big government liberal stuck his nose where it didn't belong and
demanded rural electrification. (Those rural Republicans would still
be sitting in the dark)

 He is happy to see his dad who is now retired. His dad lives on Social
Security and his union pension because some liberal made sure he could
take care of himself so Joe wouldn't have to. After his visit with dad
he gets back in his car for the ride home.

 He turns on a radio talk show, the host keeps saying that liberals
are bad and conservatives are good (He doesn't tell Joe that his
beloved Republicans have fought against every protection and benefit
Joe enjoys throughout his day). Joe agrees, "We don't need those big
government liberals ruining our lives; after all, I'm a self-made man
who believes everyone should take care of themselves, just like I
have."


----------



## richtee

OK  so my sense of humor is off today. Can I get some Federal funded therapy for that?


----------



## smokebuzz

YES, cuz some DEMACOMMY helped fund it


----------



## zzerru

Nah no free therapy, I'll take the Republican view..."Pull yourself up by your boot-straps and let the free market fix your sense of humor"...


----------



## richtee

It already has, my friend. Din't wait for a pork barrel program. Too busy trying to make money.


----------



## smokebuzz

You mean EARNING a Living


----------



## stoneysmama

I generally avoid discussing politics and religion, but you are so correct.  Hang on, it's almost our turn again.


----------



## richtee

Well, SOMEONE has to pay for alla that stuff, yanno...


----------



## abelman

Yeah, I guess it's kinda like putting your money where your mouth is or putting your mouth where the money is.


----------



## cman95

..................................................  ...............................................
And I am being nice. Hogwash!


----------



## david-s

This is, of course, posted in the JOKES forum...

*A Day In The Life Of A Republican* 
Joe gets up at 6:00am to prepare his morning coffee. He fills his pot
full of good clean drinking water because some liberal fought for
minimum water quality standards.

*coffee was hand picked by "Juan Valdez", certainly not in USA.*
*asked my 89 yr young friend about water; he said none he can remember died from bad water, only bad whiskey.*

He takes his daily medication with his first swallow of coffee. His
medications are safe to take because some liberal fought to insure
their safety and work as advertised.

*to many high priced medications available. perhaps the doctors should be required to pass tougher background checks and psyc evals.*

All but $10.00 of his medications are paid for by his employers
medical plan because some liberal union workers fought their
employers for paid medical insurance, now Joe gets it too. He prepares
his morning breakfast, bacon and eggs this day. Joe's bacon is safe to
eat because some liberal fought for laws to regulate the meat packing
industry.

*farmers did sell direct to the public via small shops, now look. health insurance is ok, as long as the insurance ceo's aren't making more than the oil execs. some overpriced "pills" are $50-100 each, with less than 30cents production costs... how much is that by the gallon? and we're (they are) talking about socialized medicine...*

Joe takes his morning shower reaching for his shampoo; His bottle is
properly labeled with every ingredient and the amount of its contents
because some liberal fought for his right to know what he was putting
on his body and how much it contained. Joe dresses, walks outside and
takes a deep breath. The air he breathes is clean because some tree-
hugging liberal fought for laws to stop industries from polluting our
air.

*soap was made at home back then... along came johnson't baby shampoo. we have the worst pollution in the free world, probably from all the unnecessary trips to town while on high priced meds and using high priced gas.*

He walks to the subway station for his government subsidized ride to
work; it saves him considerable money in parking and transportation
fees. You see, some liberal fought for affordable public
transportation, which gives everyone the opportunity to be a
contributor.

*ever been to atlanta and taken the scenic tour on Marta? bring your uzi.*

Joe begins his work day; he has a good job with excellent pay,
medicals benefits, retirement, paid holidays and vacation because some
liberal union members fought and died for these working standards.
Joe's employer pays these standards because Joe's employer doesn't
want his employees to call the union.

*how much money did Joe make for his employer today? perhaps everyone in this country should be paid based on production... all the "other" countries pay their employees exactly what they are worth. Small business is also on commission. We produce, or starve...*

If Joe is hurt on the job or becomes unemployed he'll get a worker
compensation or unemployment check because some liberal didn't think
he should loose his home because of his temporary misfortune.

*what ever happened to the "family unit"? Have you ever picked up a hammer when a friend (or enemy) lost his home or out buildings to storm damage?*

It's noon time, Joe needs to make a Bank Deposit so he can pay some
bills. Joe's deposit is federally insured by the FSLIC because some
liberal wanted to protect Joe's money from unscrupulous bankers who
ruined the banking system before the depression.

*this is where the death penalty should start, from the bottom UP.*

Joe has to pay his Fannie Mae underwritten Mortgage and his below
market federal student loan because some stupid liberal decided that
Joe and the government would be better off if he was educated and
earned more money over his lifetime.

*did the college teach Joe how to work for Joe, or how to work for someone else? perhaps Joe was educated to believe he is better off in the "middle of the road", where he is of the best use to the gov't; ie; maximum taxpayer.*

Joe is home from work, he plans to visit his father this evening at
his farm home in the country. He gets in his car for the drive to
dad's; his car is among the safest in the world because some liberal
fought for car safety standards.

*can't argue with that. if cars are only suppose to travel at 55-70, why are they made to speed over 120mph?*

He arrives at his boyhood home. He was the third generation to live
in the house financed by Farmers Home Administration because bankers
didn't want to make rural loans. The house didn't have electric until
some big government liberal stuck his nose where it didn't belong and
demanded rural electrification. (Those rural Republicans would still
be sitting in the dark)

*i'm surprised that everyone wasn't required to move to town. the tax revenue alone from "rural electrification" generates billions in revenue for uncle. NOTHING is done, just to help out...*

He is happy to see his dad who is now retired. His dad lives on Social
Security and his union pension because some liberal made sure he could
take care of himself so Joe wouldn't have to. After his visit with dad
he gets back in his car for the ride home.

*i'm 49. with the current (news reports) social insecurity is dying and fast. shouldn't i be able to get all i paid in when i retire (now 67 although 65 when i "signed up"). how long would you have to live to draw all of your money back? the last estimate was in excess of 100.* 

He turns on a radio talk show, the host keeps saying that liberals
are bad and conservatives are good (He doesn't tell Joe that his
beloved Republicans have fought against every protection and benefit
Joe enjoys throughout his day). Joe agrees, "We don't need those big
government liberals ruining our lives; after all, I'm a self-made man
who believes everyone should take care of themselves, just like I
have."

*free speach. if we only read, hear, watch, and speak what we think is truth, who do we believe?*

I have a question... where does the federal tax listed on all of my bill's actually go? tax, tax and more tax. who is responsible for all of these so-called pleasures? These "freebie and pork barrell" programs are taxing (USA) to death. refer to line one...


----------



## travcoman45

Ain't touchin this one!


----------



## smokebuzz

David, I agree,TOTALY


----------



## zzerru

Yep, in the jokes forum, right alsongside all the little, "poignant" jabs at liberals / democrats. What's good for the goose is good for the gander...


----------



## gorillagrilla

liberalism is a mental disorder.........( savage nation )











(


----------



## zzerru

If liberalism is a mental disorder, ergo conservativism must be sheer insanity...


----------



## k5yac

Right with ya there gorilla... a bunch of RDDBs to say the least.  Let em drift through life blaming everyone else for what they don't have... in the mean time, let's keep the country running with our eeevil money and hard work.  

Checked your powder lately?  Keep er dry.


----------



## richtee

Ahh   Ann Arbor.   Heh. Makes sense now. My kid graduated a couple years ago from U of M. Drove her nuts there...  ;{)


----------



## zzerru

heheh, yeah there is definately a prevailing political attitude here, as there is in Oakland Co (though times are a changing if you look at the last electoral map, especially around Farm Hills area, coming around to our point of view!). Though I didn't attend the U of M, graduated instead from Harvard on the Huron. ;^)


----------



## zzerru

Red Diaper Doper Babies? Come on guys, do you really need someone else to provide you with non-sensical labels for other people? The Savage Weiner at least encourages his audience to be creative, not just parrot him like a dittohead...


----------



## gorillagrilla

At least your listning ! Yes , when the libs have their way we will all be using propane or electric whether we like it or not. The ozone , global warming, you know. All opinions respected here though.We all have more in common then not I bet!


----------



## zzerru

I'm sure you are correct on us agreeing more than not, and its good to give all sides an ear.

"I disagree with what you are saying, but I will defend to the death your right to say it."  - The Friends of Voltaire, 1906


----------



## david-s

This is, of course, posted in the JOKES forum...

*A Day In The Life Of A Republican* 
Joe gets up at 6:00am to prepare his morning coffee. He fills his pot
full of good clean drinking water because some liberal fought for
minimum water quality standards.

*coffee was hand picked by "Juan Valdez", certainly not in USA.*
*asked my 89 yr young friend about water; he said none he can remember died from bad water, only bad whiskey.*

He takes his daily medication with his first swallow of coffee. His
medications are safe to take because some liberal fought to insure
their safety and work as advertised.

*to many high priced medications available. perhaps the doctors should be required to pass tougher background checks and psyc evals.*

All but $10.00 of his medications are paid for by his employers
medical plan because some liberal union workers fought their
employers for paid medical insurance, now Joe gets it too. He prepares
his morning breakfast, bacon and eggs this day. Joe's bacon is safe to
eat because some liberal fought for laws to regulate the meat packing
industry.

*farmers did sell direct to the public via small shops, now look. health insurance is ok, as long as the insurance ceo's aren't making more than the oil execs. some overpriced "pills" are $50-100 each, with less than 30cents production costs... how much is that by the gallon? and we're (they are) talking about socialized medicine...*

Joe takes his morning shower reaching for his shampoo; His bottle is
properly labeled with every ingredient and the amount of its contents
because some liberal fought for his right to know what he was putting
on his body and how much it contained. Joe dresses, walks outside and
takes a deep breath. The air he breathes is clean because some tree-
hugging liberal fought for laws to stop industries from polluting our
air.

*soap was made at home back then... along came johnson't baby shampoo. we have the worst pollution in the free world, probably from all the unnecessary trips to town while on high priced meds and using high priced gas.*

He walks to the subway station for his government subsidized ride to
work; it saves him considerable money in parking and transportation
fees. You see, some liberal fought for affordable public
transportation, which gives everyone the opportunity to be a
contributor.

*ever been to atlanta and taken the scenic tour on Marta? bring your uzi.*

Joe begins his work day; he has a good job with excellent pay,
medicals benefits, retirement, paid holidays and vacation because some
liberal union members fought and died for these working standards.
Joe's employer pays these standards because Joe's employer doesn't
want his employees to call the union.

*how much money did Joe make for his employer today? perhaps everyone in this country should be paid based on production... all the "other" countries pay their employees exactly what they are worth. Small business is also on commission. We produce, or starve...*

If Joe is hurt on the job or becomes unemployed he'll get a worker
compensation or unemployment check because some liberal didn't think
he should loose his home because of his temporary misfortune.

*what ever happened to the "family unit"? Have you ever picked up a hammer when a friend (or enemy) lost his home or out buildings to storm damage?*

It's noon time, Joe needs to make a Bank Deposit so he can pay some
bills. Joe's deposit is federally insured by the FSLIC because some
liberal wanted to protect Joe's money from unscrupulous bankers who
ruined the banking system before the depression.

*this is where the death penalty should start, from the bottom UP.*

Joe has to pay his Fannie Mae underwritten Mortgage and his below
market federal student loan because some stupid liberal decided that
Joe and the government would be better off if he was educated and
earned more money over his lifetime.

*did the college teach Joe how to work for Joe, or how to work for someone else? perhaps Joe was educated to believe he is better off in the "middle of the road", where he is of the best use to the gov't; ie; maximum taxpayer.*

Joe is home from work, he plans to visit his father this evening at
his farm home in the country. He gets in his car for the drive to
dad's; his car is among the safest in the world because some liberal
fought for car safety standards.

*can't argue with that. if cars are only suppose to travel at 55-70, why are they made to speed over 120mph?*

He arrives at his boyhood home. He was the third generation to live
in the house financed by Farmers Home Administration because bankers
didn't want to make rural loans. The house didn't have electric until
some big government liberal stuck his nose where it didn't belong and
demanded rural electrification. (Those rural Republicans would still
be sitting in the dark)

*i'm surprised that everyone wasn't required to move to town. the tax revenue alone from "rural electrification" generates billions in revenue for uncle. NOTHING is done, just to help out...*

He is happy to see his dad who is now retired. His dad lives on Social
Security and his union pension because some liberal made sure he could
take care of himself so Joe wouldn't have to. After his visit with dad
he gets back in his car for the ride home.

*i'm 49. with the current (news reports) social insecurity is dying and fast. shouldn't i be able to get all i paid in when i retire (now 67 although 65 when i "signed up"). how long would you have to live to draw all of your money back? the last estimate was in excess of 100.* 

He turns on a radio talk show, the host keeps saying that liberals
are bad and conservatives are good (He doesn't tell Joe that his
beloved Republicans have fought against every protection and benefit
Joe enjoys throughout his day). Joe agrees, "We don't need those big
government liberals ruining our lives; after all, I'm a self-made man
who believes everyone should take care of themselves, just like I
have."

*free speach. if we only read, hear, watch, and speak what we think is truth, who do we believe?*

I have a question... where does the federal tax listed on all of my bill's actually go? tax, tax and more tax. who is responsible for all of these so-called pleasures? These "freebie and pork barrell" programs are taxing (USA) to death. refer to line one...


----------



## smokebuzz

I used to have a shirt that said "ANN ARBOR'S A WHORE", i knew there was more too it, not just because it said "IOWA HAWKEYES" on the front.


----------



## zzerru

This is the same post you did before...I don't get it....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yep, in the jokes forum, right alsongside all the little, "poignant" jabs at liberals / democrats. What's good for the goose is good for the gander...


----------



## zzerru

and a conservative goes to _ad hominem_ attacks...how cerebral...


----------



## david-s

zzerru, I agree when you say "I don't get it".


----------



## zzerru

heheh _touche_. I understand the post, just not why you posted it twice on two separate pages. Your reply was duly noted the first time, no need to splash the thread :)


----------



## richtee

Now Buzz...don't be dissin' my team. I assure you the football and hockey teams are probably not too active in the rather liberal  atmosphere of A-Squared.

And they are better than most anything out of Iowa anyway  ;{)


----------



## smokebuzz

Well Rich, we don't have a pro Hockey team, and i assure you, we will have most of are Football players out of jail and off probation come season. Can they play with those tracking things on there ankles?


----------



## richtee

LOL...I dunno....grin. I meant the college hockey...Iowa don't field a hockey team?


----------



## zzerru

I'm sure Iowa fields a hockey team, just not of the "ice" persuasion. They gotta use the corn fields for something while they are lying fallow :)


----------



## smokebuzz

ya, killen geese, that the liberals would like to stop


----------



## zzerru

I'm a hunter myself and would glady kill geese with you (especially the canadian ones, they are a plague here). Though I would worry more about conservatives selling off that goose habitat to corporations who would then procede to pollute and destroy it. I'm sure there is something they think they could squeeze out of it...


----------



## smokebuzz

Under "Liberal" office, we can't get dove hunting,Cocealed fire arms pemits to state level of issue, all they want to do is raise deer tag license fees for in state, let Farm Bureau run the deer heard, and TRY to screw with waterfowl seasons. we have checked to see who votes for what and how, the "Liberal" office is doing their best to kill hunting/guns in IOWA. AND htey are Whoreing out state lands that was set up for rec. and hunting


----------



## zzerru

Well "liberals" must vary greatly state by state, because we have some of the most liberal hunting laws around (pun intended) and the only hunting defeat we have seen in a while was the mourning dove prop back in 06 (eating mourning dove makes me think of pidgeon, which I don't care for).

Plus I the liberals here also let us have CCW's pretty darn easily. Glad I don't live in Iowa ;)


----------



## walking dude

all i can say.........big oil made 40 BILLION dollars in profit........and gas is the highest ever.........and they are STILL getting tax breaks......by the republicans.............go figure

anyone read doonesbury today.......pretty much said it all


----------



## zzerru

AMEN to that WD!


----------



## walking dude

just in case all you 'publicans missed the strip


----------



## zzerru

Great find WD :)


----------



## smokebuzz

WD, you need to come out of the cave, and welcome yourself to the Demacommy state of Iowa, before they run everyone off, from the taxes, loss of jobs, and general economy.
And don't forget the last time you had the fact given to you,
thats your spew/spitten alert


----------



## walking dude

buzz........i see you ONCE AGAIN......dodged the point of the comic........

*sigh*


----------



## smokebuzz

No, just too many people only read what they want, and can't relize the facts and resort to fiction


----------



## walking dude

yeap.......just like YOU just did........you kill me

if you hate it SO much here in iowa.......THEN MOVE.........geez


----------



## zzerru

Many state's economies relative strength are due in large part to the national economy. To the best of my knowledge we have had mainly republicans running our national economy for the better part of a decade. Nothing like taking money away from middle america and handing it away to corporations in tax breaks...the american dream as brought to you by the republican party.


----------



## walking dude

along with TRILLIONS in national debt........

we went into Iraq for the oil..........and since then.......price per barrel has DOUBLED...........hmmmm........what party was in control for 6 years.......


----------



## desertlites

as my buddie Trav said, I ain't gonna touch this one! and OH how I want to.


----------



## kookie

lol......I think we just need to scrap the whole party system and the electorial system and let the people have a real say in the vote........And put term limits on every elected postion, fedrial and state and local, across the board.............just my two cents take or leave it, I don't what you think of it, its just my opnion...............


----------



## richtee

Let's make it an electrical system. Fry 'em if they mess up. THAT would help  :{)


----------



## walking dude

i agree on term limits.......but at the same time......having the whole system with newbies without a clue all in at once.......is a scary thing in itself

and the supreme court.......u.s. that is........for life........is also scary.......the current prez loads the bench in his favor.....as in what nixon did.......is also scary........how else did we get stuck with bush for 8 years.......that and his bro. being gov. of Fla.........that decided the whole thing, was scrary enuff


----------



## smokebuzz

Good idea, but in "Liberal" Iowa, that would get screwed up because of the term "Electrical"


----------



## walking dude

yeah.......here in iowa.........with a dem gov. that is a closet republican


----------



## smokebuzz

I doubt that, cuz he's try'en to tax everything insite, so don't try to push him of, he's deffenitly a true Demacomy


----------



## walking dude

yeah buzz..........thats why he stopped the union bill going thru for state workers........cause he is SUCH a democrate


----------



## zzerru

The old tax paradigm of the parties is moot. Even if the Republicans don't tax you directly they still hit you in the pocketbook indirectly even harder through Corp. welfare and by selling us out lock, stock and barrel to China in treasury bonds...have no illusions, we will be paying for it down the road. 

I'll take direct taxation anyday of the week over that. Its better the devil you know...


----------

